# Tiger sharks off the surf :}



## Robert mac (Jan 13, 2014)

I hooked this Tiger in August of 2013 on the jetties on the north side of Murrells Inlet and beached her about 100 yards up the beach , in around an hour. Dressed out at 80 lbs. My first Tiger


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

Awsome fish! Thank's for posting.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

nice fish.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

There's a lot of Tigers down your way, I mean a LOT and a bunch of them are HUGE. Check and see what Walter Maxwell did on Cherry Grove pier. You will be shocked if your haven't heard about it. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bstarling said:


> There's a lot of Tigers down your way, I mean a LOT and a bunch of them are HUGE. Check and see what Walter Maxwell did on Cherry Grove pier. You will be shocked if your haven't heard about it.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


 Thought they were not allowed to sharkfish anymore down that way???


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

He was in Georgetown county, nothing agaisnt sharking from the beach at the Murrells inlet jetties.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

bstarling said:


> There's a lot of Tigers down your way, I mean a LOT and a bunch of them are HUGE. Check and see what Walter Maxwell did on Cherry Grove pier. You will be shocked if your haven't heard about it.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


Ive seen quite a few in the summer off piers in MB , nothing like it when that 11 footer swims by your little menhaden. The charter guys say they dont chum long before a tiger shows up in the slick.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Great.. glad to hear you can catch them somewhere down that way.. Hopefully more caught and released than caught and harvested...


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

I work on a charter boat out of murrells inlet, pretty much a go to stop Is 3 mile reef cause its so close for us to get to! there is some monster tigers there I mean monsters! try tail grabbing a kingfish and having one about 18 foot swim by you! you wont trying to release anymore king mackerel like that let me tell you lol! oh and for the record it is illegal to harvest a tiger shark in sc waters so you may not want to brag to hard on keeping that fish


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Accourding to the SC DNR site Tiger Sharks are limited to 1 per vessel per day and must be 54 inches. So he should be good to harvest from the beach. http://www.dnr.sc.gov/regs/pdf/saltwaterfishing.pdf#page=3


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

cutbait91 said:


> I work on a charter boat out of murrells inlet, pretty much a go to stop Is 3 mile reef cause its so close for us to get to! there is some monster tigers there I mean monsters! try tail grabbing a kingfish and having one about 18 foot swim by you! you wont trying to release anymore king mackerel like that let me tell you lol! oh and for the record it is illegal to harvest a tiger shark in sc waters so you may not want to brag to hard on keeping that fish


Do you guys charter right on through the winter if there are customers?


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Gary Carrier said:


> Do you guys charter right on through the winter if there are customers?


yup we sure do! we are always open minus about a week or so period in the winter when we pull the boat to repaint the bottom and fix anything at may need fixing but besides that anyone can book a charter with us year round!


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

I have personally never been out with fly girl but I do know a good bit of people that work in the inlet and they all say that the guys are a stand up company that will diffidently send you home with some sore arms from all the fish you bring in.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

scsharker18 said:


> I have personally never been out with fly girl but I do know a good bit of people that work in the inlet and they all say that the guys are a stand up company that will diffidently send you home with some sore arms from all the fish you bring in.


if P&S had a like button like facebook I would like this post 10 times


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

and


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

this is off the topic but is "Captain E" getting out of the charter business...?


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't know for sure but now that he has a beautiful little baby girl i think he is aiming most of his time towards her and the show!


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Well at least it wasn't hung from the pier and left to rot?
Forgive the lack of enthusiasm, but killing a young apex predator is not my idea of a good time.
pods


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

What does one do with a shark that size? Are they good to eat? Ive never tried tiger shark, rumor has it that sharks pee through their skin or something along those lines, so if they are not clean properly they taste like piss? If you eat them and they are taken legally thats cool with me. That is a beautiful fish just to kill and throw away. Ill stick to flounder fishing.......


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful fish, no need to kill it. Plenty of BTs to eat


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great catch!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

good catch:fishing:


----------



## fishnnk (Jun 24, 2014)

why would you kill it? why not take measurements, pics, etc.??


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

fishnnk said:


> why would you kill it? why not take measurements, pics, etc.??


Why would you dig up a old thread?
The guy who posted this has not been on this site since 2 minutes after he posted the picture.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Amen Rj.....put this one to bed ........Guy came on once and he was done posting , never came back !!!!!!!


----------



## surffishingsc (Mar 4, 2014)

A bunch of Treehuggers on here! Give the guy a break , there are no shortage of Sharks here


----------



## Saltmonster (May 21, 2014)

surffishingsc said:


> A bunch of Treehuggers on here! Give the guy a break , there are no shortage of Sharks here


Definitely no shortage of Sharks just shortage of Kings


----------



## Saltmonster (May 21, 2014)

pods said:


> Well at least it wasn't hung from the pier and left to rot?
> Forgive the lack of enthusiasm, but killing a young apex predator is not my idea of a good time.
> pods


They don't hang em from the piers anymore,now they slam their head on the rail multiple times and throw em back!


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Saltmonster said:


> They don't hang em from the piers anymore,now they slam their head on the rail multiple times and throw em back!


Like the old school walleye fisherman when they caught a pike or muskie. They would slice their belly "Cause they eat _________(insert favorite fish)."
Not any different than clubbing baby seals, well except they use the seals.
Hey, at least he ate it?
(Sorry RJ for keeping this going)


----------



## Saltmonster (May 21, 2014)

pods said:


> Like the old school walleye fisherman when they caught a pike or muskie. They would slice their belly "Cause they eat _________(insert favorite fish)."
> Not any different than clubbing baby seals, well except they use the seals.
> Hey, at least he ate it?
> (Sorry RJ for keeping this going)


Yeah they eat the baby seals to survive the winter but bashing a babysharks head against the rail because he/she kills your bait is uncalled for,I've watched these sharks go after Blues and Menhaden that are 2-4 inches longer than they are ,it's something beautiful to watch there real apex predators,they put up a good fight from beginning to end,instead of grabbing the bait running out 200yds of line then giving up to be drug back to pier literally dead .IMO were not going to have to worry about catching to many more kings off piers in the years to come!


----------

